# Michigan trout fishing july - season



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Where? 
I live in South east mi and have been fishing paint creek as well johnsons creek recently with minimallll trout sightings let alone landings.. 

My cousin and i want to take a trip in the up coming weeks anywhere in michigan where we can go hammer some trout.. 

Anyone have any suggestions for the hot months in michigan? 

walking the river...

thanks


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ausable system black or pigeon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks much trout king...

Are you talking the black river off lake huron? port huron - lexington - crowswell n such? I hear the trout come up in there but i dont know when or where... i walked that river for miles last summer (assuming u are talking about the black off the huron in the thumb...?) and had a couple good days of fishing but saw nothing that resembled trout boiling or realllyy much of a trout habitat at all... the water was very warm muddy and shallow... i cought like 5 hammer handle muski and countless large and smallmouth bass in there but no sight of trout life... any advice you could give about that river would be great in that i have a cottage in lexignton about 5 min from the black if again we are talking about the same river?? 

as for the pigeon ive never fished it.. do you know wheather the fish are holding up near the headwaters up by gaylord or if they move down to/toward/ into mullett lake in the warm months?? any recomended stretch or access or mile markers or anything where you know there to be trout this time of year?

the AuSable river is one i have fished a couple times but only in the spring and only from one location at an old frieds cabin on the river.. (no longer an option) do you know where the fish tend to be in the summer months? weather its up where the river starts at Kolka and Bradford Creeks or if they are over by the huron mouth or if it doesnt really mattter and the river stays cold enough through out year round for them to be active through out the whole system?

best towns or areas of the AuSable for summer fishing? Towns along river??

Arbutus Beach, Michigan
Au Sable, Michigan
Grayling, Michigan
Lewiston, Michigan
Lovells, Michigan
Mio, Michigan
Oscoda, Michigan
Roscommon, Michigan
any rustic campsites on the river anyone knows about..??

Ty to Trout Master and anyone else who may be able to offer any insite on summer trout fishing in mi... 

TroutSniffa


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

TroutSniffa said:


> My cousin and i want to take a trip in the up coming weeks anywhere in michigan where we can go hammer some trout..
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for the hot months in michigan?
> 
> ...


Hammer? Hammer? The short answer is NO! But, you can get some fair brookie and small brown trout action in the most of the trout steams around the state. The night time action will give you bigger fish, no doubt, but to say you would "Hammer" the fish, still NO. July and August are not the months for "hammering" trout. Smallmouth maybe, but certainly not trout. Good luck.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

fair enough... i have done some killer mid summer trout fishing in tenn. didnt know if there were any spots in michigan people knew of to have a similer experience with out driving 10hrs..


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

im talking the black up north...and hammer is relative, in dog days it gets tough. colder the water the better...its been a hot summer so the fish are either finding cold areas or laying low
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

right.. i guess thats a more direct question.. does anyone know where the cold points of those rivers are?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ill pm you with gps coordinates to all my secret honey holes...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

i bet Jay... thats not what i was getting at... i more ment to inquire where the cold came from on those rivers... damns, springs, exc... points to stay below or above for coldest water this time of year.. not looking to poach n e ones playground just wondering where which rivers stay cold threw the summer as i dont live near or have much experience on the rivers north of say westbranch...


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

TroutSniffa said:


> thanks much trout king...
> 
> Are you talking the black river off lake huron? port huron - lexington - crowswell n such? I hear the trout come up in there but i dont know when or where... i walked that river for miles last summer (assuming u are talking about the black off the huron in the thumb...?) and had a couple good days of fishing but saw nothing that resembled trout boiling or realllyy much of a trout habitat at all... the water was very warm muddy and shallow... i cought like 5 hammer handle muski and countless large and smallmouth bass in there but no sight of trout life... any advice you could give about that river would be great in that i have a cottage in lexignton about 5 min from the black if again we are talking about the same river??
> 
> ...


rustic camping on the mason tract on the south branch. $6 bucks a night honor system. good fishing too.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

TroutSniffa said:


> i bet Jay... thats not what i was getting at... i more ment to inquire where the cold came from on those rivers... damns, springs, exc... points to stay below or above for coldest water this time of year.. not looking to poach n e ones playground just wondering where which rivers stay cold threw the summer as i dont live near or have much experience on the rivers north of say westbranch...


The Pine is always cold and is open regs if you want to bait fish. The Au Sable from the headwaters to McMasters bridge should be good as well as the North and South Branches but check the rules before you go. Manistee is cold at least down to Sharon, the PM from its start at least Gleason's but check the regs again. Lots of cold unmentionables.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

To be honest you wont find many fish this time of year. Unless you find a honey hole you'll catch a couple trout. I went just a little while ago and found a little hole where there were about 20 12 inch brookies just holding in one spot. I threw nymph patterns, spinners, and worms and they would just dart away from it and go back to their spot and lay back down. We only caught two out of that hole, but they were nice 12 inch brookies and there were some even larger ones. With the weather being so warm the fish are very lethargic. Besides that I caught 4 small rainbows and a medium sized brown.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks much kzoofisher troutfisher and michigan made... 
all info helps as im a life long SE MI largemouth addict who's done most of his trout fishing out of state.. 
i have been recently made aware that i dont have to leave the state for blue ribbon fishing sooo im trying to learn as much as i can about the trout and rivers in mi with out wasting my time on creek chub..
the last thing i am looking to do is encroach on anyone's spots, ill find my own holes, i just need to know what rivers to walk and where abouts ish the cold waters are coming from.. from there out its fishing i just wanna be able to put my self in the best place possible to test my hand and luck.. 

thanks again and wet tips to all...


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I fished the upper rifle north of west branch, but south of rose city. Either fish really early in the mornings or later in the evenings. I prefer mornings myself, but I haven't fished the rifle at night either though. Check the water temp when you go to make it isn't too warm for trout. I pinch my barbs down when its this warm and I like to keep the fish in the water as much as possible.

Goodluck


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

we have hit the rifle river rec area a few times but thats usually in spring.. or we do a mid winter camp there and ice fish but not for trout.. 

most of the trout i have caught there have been pretty small.. is that typical for the whole rifle or maybe just that little portion in the park? 

i like that park a lot and its about the closest decent spot to home so i would love to know more about it... we were thinking somewhere else this time looking for bigger trout simply because everything we have pulled outa the rifle river rec has been small.. any info about that area would be great.. 

mostly just weather or not i just had poor success in the rifle river rec or if the fish in there are generally smaller or if that river is bigger elsewhere out side of the park and traditionally holds larger fish or really just anything you can provide that might encourage me to go back to that area as apposed to driving much further lol... 

thanks again


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The Rifle is a marginal trout stream, that being said there are some very large fish in the system. The state record Brown Trout for many years came from a trib to the Rifle. Just put some time in and explore and you will find the fish.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks much that might just have been enough to sell me on saving gas and drive time and spend more time walking in the river..


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

If you want to get to know the Rifle better and also meet some other trout fishers you might join Huron Pines on August 18th for this project. A major effort is being made to restore the banks, reduce sediment load, remove invasive plants, replace native plants and generally heal the river. Huron Pines has projects over a huge chunk of NE Michigan and partners with lots of organizations to get good work done; working with them is a great way to meet knowledgable folks and see new areas.

"One of Michigans 16 Designated Natural Rivers, and identified as the highest quality tributary to Saginaw Bay, the Rifle River boasts cold, high quality water and a varied landscape comprised of farm fields, urban areas and forested lands. These characteristics make the Rifle a popular recreation destination but they also make the river a high priority for conservation.
Under threat from excess sediment and nutrient pollution, the watershed is the focus of a broad reaching conservation project with funding from the Great Lakes Restoration Initiative and partners. It is aimed to reduce the impact of sediment and pollution, and strengthen the health of the entire watershed. This project also has benefits beyond Rifle River - Saginaw Bay links the fast flowing mainstream and far reaching tributaries of the Rifle River to Lake Huron and work completed as part of this project is also contributing to the protection of the vast resources of the Great Lakes."

Follow the link to learn more

http://www.huronpines.org/projectinfo.asp?pjt=pv&pid=34


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

TroutSniffa said:


> we have hit the rifle river rec area a few times but thats usually in spring.. or we do a mid winter camp there and ice fish but not for trout..
> 
> most of the trout i have caught there have been pretty small.. is that typical for the whole rifle or maybe just that little portion in the park?
> 
> ...


Lots of great water to explore in that area!

The Rifle is a little bigger below the park. Several tribs come in just downstream. The farther south you go the warmer it gets. This time of year explore the tribs and upper sections. Early and late. Canoes can be a problem on the main branch. Access can be tricky on the tribs as most are not navigable and landowners may not be cooperative. 

Pay attention to gravel areas. I have caught my biggest Browns behind spawning Salmon in the upper system.

There are plenty of quality Trout in the Rifle sytem year round. They are well fed and not easy to catch.

I'm heading up to a trib in the morning!


----------

